# stuff



## Bad Craziness (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally, I think you should read books by the following authors:

Kerouac (On the Road)
Hunter S. Thompson (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Rum Diary)
Irvine Welsh (Trainspotting, Porno, Glue)
Chuck Pahliniuk (sp?) (Fight Club, Diary)
Hanif Kureishi (The Body, Buddha of Suburbia)
Edgar Keret
Jann Martel (Life of Pi)
Ken Kesey (One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest)

As well as any Burroughs poetry you can get your handies on.

Peace


----------



## happybroadcast (Oct 14, 2004)

already went threw fight club but didnt you think the movie was better? I did. Ive been meaning to read Chucks Diary read some of his other stuff though..Lullaby, Survivor, Choke was the best one so far.


----------



## Lythandyl (Oct 14, 2004)

I've tried reading Irvine Welsh, but I started to go insane after the first few pages of Trainspotting. You probably know what I mean.

I suppose the quote "It takes a great author to write so bad" applies in this situation, but it doesn't make it any more readable.

Hunter S. Thompson, on the other hand, is a great author that writes great. I would recommend him as well.


----------



## Bad Craziness (Oct 14, 2004)

I actually enjoyed the book more. I enjoy how Pahaliniuk writes. It has a certain driving speed.

I know what you mean about Welsh but once you get used to it and work out a few of the more ambiguous words it's ok. I agree that it would be extremely difficult to write like that.

On a side note, I'm just finishing a piece of writing centred around the voice in our head that we hear when we read and think. After stumbling onto Welsh it gave me a whole new angle on the whole thing. It's like learning to read all over again. Very interesting...


----------

